# Quinn Healthcare - Med 1 form



## Jeidi (21 Nov 2008)

Hi all,

This is my first post here so hoping its in the right place.

I'm filling out my med 1 forms for 2006 and 2007.
I pay €50 a month for my health insurance... €600 a year... is there anywhere on the form that I can include this, or is it a no no?

Thanks.


----------



## huskerdu (21 Nov 2008)

health insurance premiums are not relevant  to the med1 form which is for actual medical expenses only. 
tax relief on premuims is usually at source,


----------



## Jeidi (21 Nov 2008)

Great thanks for that.... so I should be sorting it out with Quinn Healthcare?


----------



## St. Bernard (21 Nov 2008)

How do you pay your premiums to Quinn? Through payroll, Direct Debit etc etc.


----------



## NovaFlare77 (21 Nov 2008)

Jeidi said:


> Great thanks for that.... so I should be sorting it out with Quinn Healthcare?


 
Check with Quinn Healthcare if you can claim anything back on your health insurance. If yes, send the receipts to them and they'll send you back a statement of the claim.

Once you have this, you can send it off to Revenue to claim back on Med 1.


----------

